# DRL SEQUENTIAL LED STRIP LIGHTS WITH VIDEO NOW READY



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Just wanted to know how many people would be interested in a set of front DRL sequential lights for their TT MK1?.
The lights would work like the new audi drl strips instead of static style lights that just flash off and on.

Just want to see if it's worth a project  
Design is in the process so please bare with me.
Price will also be affordable.

Didn't know I put down drl strips but as it has been mentioned by @Mondo it's got me thinking. 
DRL Strips are very slim where as the oem design shoild fill the lense better. not sure how you guys see this?, wouldn't mind some feedback please.

I've also left the no I wouldn't bother as it gives the people who don't give a bleep as chance to add their pole in.

Would you be happy to leave a deposit if they were to be made up?

Also please leave a user name and what style would suit you best as this can help me decide what style I should get first or if they weight up well I can also get some of the other style made up too with deposits taken for both :wink:

Thanks


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

I would be interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

Snap I'd love a pair!!!


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

Absolutely.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

I'm certain the design will be to everyone's taste


----------



## Staj09 (Mar 24, 2016)

I would given its affordable!


----------



## j4zzx (Apr 15, 2010)

Depends on the price, and how they wire up (and looks). A member called Was used to sell some a while back but they where around £500. He had them working as drl's and indicators like the originals.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Yes Was made the best drl set up for the tt but I personally couldn't justify paying out that much money even though a lot of work and time had gone into his end product. Was is the man for those drl set ups front and rear [smiley=dude.gif]

This is something I've already looked into and these will work as drl and indicators the same.
You may require clear side lenses or can make up some of your own but let's see what happens.

Price definitely not as high as £450 

Thanks


----------



## Pow3rL3ss (Dec 15, 2008)

Was is currently making some for me, I bit the bullet for the best quality


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

Count me in 8)


----------



## footy84 (Mar 14, 2016)

I'd be interested


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Pow3rL3ss said:


> Was is currently making some for me, I bit the bullet for the best quality


You won't regret it, had mine installed in November 2009 and still 100% perfect now.

You have to pay for this sort of quality and reliability!


----------



## jeffrao (Mar 27, 2012)

Yes, definately intersted. thanks.

J


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm in, price/look depending. But rumour has it Was has something up his sleeve in this area so be quick. ☺


----------



## Bendy (Jan 17, 2016)

I'd be interested given the price looks etc


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Who is was and does he have a www ?

id like to look at those to get a loose idea of what these may or may not look like..... ? :?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

infidel.uk said:


> Who is was and does he have a www ?
> 
> id like to look at those to get a loose idea of what these may or may not look like..... ? :?


The dogs nuts 

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/drl/drl.htm


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

I actually couldn't justify the price after seeing them, they look average, but horses for courses i guess.

Im out.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Was. Works for a car company in F1, in their lighting department. Maker of fine DRLs but, as you said, the separate 'dot' style of DRLs doesn't quite do it for me, personally.

However, modern 'strip'-style DRLs as the OP is proposing (I hope...) look friggin' awesome IMO. I'd be well up for a set of those, on the usual conditions (price, looks etc).


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

What I really want are the lights that "move" from one side to the other. But I think that might be pushing it!

Although I wouldn't mind finding out how much Was charges for the indicator mirrors.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Sorry guys and gals, poles gone back to zero as I've amended the post with two extra poles to get more feedback as Mondo mentioned something that I didn't say regards them being strips. :?

Thanks


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Soz, bud.  Didn't mean to confuse anyone, but I think I've ended up confusing myself.

You're open to making DRLs that are either a series of 'dot' bulbs, or a 'strip' like Audi do now on the newer cars? Maybe it's me, cause I'm not sure what you're proposing to make.

What I like is the modern Audi (and VW, SEAT, etc) style where one small bulb sits at the end of a line of perspex, shaped however the designer fancies. I'm not so keen on the older Audi (and Was) style which are a series of individual lights set in a line.

Nowt like pitchers:

Dots (me no like):








Line (me like very much):








Not curved like these, obviously; just a boggo straight line works for me.

Anyhoo, if it's the unbroken line style you've in mind, I'm in. If it's the series of dots thing you're up to, I'll pass. 

Included indicator a must, along with auto-dimming of DRL when indicating. Modern 'wipe' style action optional. 

Maybe a pic/video of what you've in mind would help. 

Jeez, I don't want much...  :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Just make em like my headlights :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Mondo said:


> Soz, bud.  Didn't mean to confuse anyone, but I think I've ended up confusing myself.
> 
> You're open to making DRLs that are either a series of 'dot' bulbs, or a 'strip' like Audi do now on the newer cars? Maybe it's me, cause I'm not sure what you're proposing to make.
> 
> ...


No worries at all 

I do like the strip light but again are we wanting thin strips or a wider one to match the tt lense as that's also possible. Thanks



Gonzalo1495 said:


> Just make em like my headlights :wink:


Single strips are much easier to make I must say but I personally would go for the straight look :wink:


----------



## Hawwy (Sep 22, 2013)

What about fitting


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd say thin, and a matching thin amber strip.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hmm I'm thinking single strips with both colours in one. undecided about the dimming but these dimmers can also be sourced off ebay for chips and wired into the lights whilst having the drl fitted.

I could fit them but need around six to eight hours time and would it be worth my while doing so?.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Anyone got a set of clear corners they'd be happy to donate for this project? 
I may have the set sooner than later but my project manager will need to test them against something.

Never mind as I've sorted it [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Staj09 (Mar 24, 2016)

Has anyone attempted to use switchback led bulbs instead of the strips? If they work it would be an easy way to get drl lights?


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Sandy said:


> Anyone got a set of clear corners they'd be happy to donate for this project?
> I may have the set sooner than later but my project manager will need to test them against something.
> 
> Never mind as I've sorted it [smiley=book2.gif]


I might have a spare set I made up in my outhouse Sandy. They're yours if you want them (and I have them). They're a bit fragile though - well, in the hands of a postie they are .


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Boruki said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone got a set of clear corners they'd be happy to donate for this project?
> ...


Lol yes unless packed in card board and metal plates :lol:


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

I am still in the process of trying to sort mine out. Now have them but one stopped working so need to do some diag.

I have used a strip of LEDs but used 100 LED per meter so they are really close together so hoping one behind the light defuser they should look like a strip of light rather than individual dots but they allow me to have chasing indicators and rainbow effects etc...


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Staj09 said:


> Has anyone attempted to use switchback led bulbs instead of the strips? If they work it would be an easy way to get drl lights?


I haven't found a set of led' switch backs thay will compliment the tt as I bought a set when I had the tt to test them but they looked awful.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> I am still in the process of trying to sort mine out. Now have them but one stopped working so need to do some diag.
> 
> I have used a strip of LEDs but used 100 LED per meter so they are really close together so hoping one behind the light defuser they should look like a strip of light rather than individual dots but they allow me to have chasing indicators and rainbow effects etc...


You never did show us the end result?.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

They arent in the car yet. Not progress much as moved house etc... and now the other half uses the car as a daily so need to find a weekend when the weather is good and we dont need the car... Hopefully getting a second car soon which should free up some time


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

This was a video when i was playing the other day which shows they are def bright enough as this one was of the really sunny days a couple of weeks ago although they were playing up at the time but gives you an idea... 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> This was a video when i was playing the other day which shows they are def bright enough as this one was of the really sunny days a couple of weeks ago although they were playing up at the time but gives you an idea...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you showed me this ? I but again thanks  I really wanted to see the finished product but as you're busy an all that I know it's difficult to work around especially when the car lights have to be stripped.


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

got them had them for some time .seems there is a bit of confusion with sequencial and blinker drls 
These are sequencial


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

biggusguttus said:


> got them had them for some time .seems there is a bit of confusion with sequencial and blinker drls
> These are sequencial


I'd be more than happy with that!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

biggusguttus said:


> got them had them for some time .seems there is a bit of confusion with sequencial and blinker drls
> These are sequencial


Yes these are sequential lights 
I'm guessing these have the weird metal tabs on them but never mind :lol:

These aren't as bright as the ones I'll be getting :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> biggusguttus said:
> 
> 
> > got them had them for some time .seems there is a bit of confusion with sequencial and blinker drls
> ...


We can sort something out


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Should have a video up for tomorrow. he says [smiley=deal2.gif]


----------



## Harry ScroTTer (May 16, 2016)

no idea what DRL are but sounds like something i might be interested in, subject to cost.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Couldn't get a good video but you get the gist and these are not fitted behind the lense as we don't have a clear lense atm but these will look awesome when fitted.

What do you guys think? click on video.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

They look good 

What have you actually used to achieve this then? Is it a strip of LEDs or is it some kind of tube?


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Here's something I tried myself back in September 2015 lol

Once I had them inside the lamp behind the lense I was surprised how bright they actually are :wink:
Here's one I made earlier to prove how bright they are :lol: it's a DRL switchable but I didn't like how they looked.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

firediamonduk said:


> They look good
> 
> What have you actually used to achieve this then? Is it a strip of LEDs or is it some kind of tube?


Hi,

These are LED Sequential Soft Tube Strips - DRL + Sweeping indicator and you won't find brighter ones on the market.

So who's in?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Sandy said:


> firediamonduk said:
> 
> 
> > They look good
> ...


Quanto costa?


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

Sandy said:


> biggusguttus said:
> 
> 
> > got them had them for some time .seems there is a bit of confusion with sequencial and blinker drls
> ...


Yes you guess right they do have the stupid tabs not an issue cut them off
congrats you have brighter ones good for you , they are drls clue is in the name not nrls 
why are you dissing them anyway ? no harm to you .when I did them they where the first to be done on a tt and I posted them all the place to inspire people. not interested in producing them or making money off the back of them.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

biggusguttus said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > biggusguttus said:
> ...


Crazy dude I'm not making fun of them as they look really cool lol if you look at the pictures I linked above they are similar to your ones with the metal tabs but a brighter version :lol: I didn't like them as they had a funny look about them.
Only thing with yours is they're not bright enough imho not degrading yoir car or lights but when the sun glares onto them they won't be seen too well.

sorry for upsetting you


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Price as it stands £120 delivered to your door for the strips and modules no fitting instructions are included with this product.
If they need fitting then pm me for further info as you can understand that it's not a simple 1 hour job with bumper off lights out lenses off wiring up and refitting.

Thanks


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

These aren't as bright as the ones I'll be getting :wink:[/quote]
Yes you guess right they do have the stupid tabs not an issue cut them off
congrats you have brighter ones good for you , they are drls clue is in the name not nrls 
why are you dissing them anyway ? no harm to you .when I did them they where the first to be done on a tt and I posted them all the place to inspire people. not interested in producing them or making money off the back of them.[/quote]Crazy dude I'm not making fun of them as they look really cool lol if you look at the pictures I linked above they are similar to your ones with the metal tabs but a brighter version :lol: I didn't like them as they had a funny look about them.
Only thing with yours is they're not bright enough imho not degrading yoir car or lights but when the sun glares onto them they won't be seen too well.

sorry for upsetting you [/quote]
Ok no problem then
can I point something out tho with the sun glare on them , people will see you because the sun is behind them and shining on you any way.
Other than that keep the good work up, and you are doing what I wanted people to do trying there own thing and making better improvements and ideas


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

These aren't as bright as the ones I'll be getting :wink:[/quote]
Yes you guess right they do have the stupid tabs not an issue cut them off
congrats you have brighter ones good for you , they are drls clue is in the name not nrls 
why are you dissing them anyway ? no harm to you .when I did them they where the first to be done on a tt and I posted them all the place to inspire people. not interested in producing them or making money off the back of them.[/quote]Crazy dude I'm not making fun of them as they look really cool lol if you look at the pictures I linked above they are similar to your ones with the metal tabs but a brighter version :lol: I didn't like them as they had a funny look about them.
Only thing with yours is they're not bright enough imho not degrading yoir car or lights but when the sun glares onto them they won't be seen too well.

sorry for upsetting you [/quote]
Ok no problem then
can I point something out tho with the sun glare on them , people will see you because the sun is behind them and shining on you any way.
Other than that keep the good work up, and you are doing what I wanted people to do trying there own thing and making better improvements and ideas[/quote] True lol its a difficult one as I've been looking at all sorts but couldn't find anything to suit and I have loads of different tyres of bulbs, led's, strips even luxion led's reflectors but failed to build what I wanted. :lol:

Thanks and sorry again [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ProjectMick (Sep 29, 2015)

They do look very nice - i will have to put some pennies aside this month!


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Going to be a nice project for my next tt


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

ProjectMick said:


> They do look very nice - i will have to put some pennies aside this month!


You won't be disappointed but please bare in mind that you will require clear or tinted lenses for these as the amber lenses won't allow the white to show and will show orange. :wink: can be made for peanuts.

OEM style is going to take a while as these require more in depth work to them but again will look spot on as I have faith


----------



## GoCrackOneOff (Feb 28, 2012)

I was wondering whilst you are designing/making the drl's/sequential for the front, would you be able to do the same for the rear lights, i.e. sequential indicators and reversing lights, just an idea.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

GoCrackOneOff said:


> I was wondering whilst you are designing/making the drl's/sequential for the front, would you be able to do the same for the rear lights, i.e. sequential indicators and reversing lights, just an idea.


It can be done but as the lack of interest now I've got the fronts done probably isn't worth doing.

Rear sequentials can be done as amber but will only come when switched by the stalk. I wouldn't waste my time or anyone elses tbf it's not cost effective unless I had 30+ deposits in hand.


----------



## biggusguttus (Jul 12, 2012)

GoCrackOneOff said:


> I was wondering whilst you are designing/making the drl's/sequential for the front, would you be able to do the same for the rear lights, i.e. sequential indicators and reversing lights, just an idea.


Been some years ago now 



Can't see the point of doing the reversing light tbh


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

biggusguttus said:


> GoCrackOneOff said:
> 
> 
> > I was wondering whilst you are designing/making the drl's/sequential for the front, would you be able to do the same for the rear lights, i.e. sequential indicators and reversing lights, just an idea.
> ...


They look very nice and can also be easily achieved but again no point if people are just talk and not really willing to buy them lol

Appreciate the video all the same biggusguttus [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Staj09 (Mar 24, 2016)

Do you have proper pics of it fitted to the TT, on and off and in different lighting conditions etc. Just a thought as it'll give a good idea as to the quality, brightness and look of the product.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Staj09 said:


> Do you have proper pics of it fitted to the TT, on and off and in different lighting conditions etc. Just a thought as it'll give a good idea as to the quality, brightness and look of the product.


Unfortunately it's still in the process as we're waiting for the clear lenses and then we can test fit them internally. sadly there is no car to test them out on but if you look at the pictures I've posted you'll see how bright they will be and that's off a 12v battery but different style lighting.

How's this for brightness @Staj09


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

DRL sequential sweeping indicator strips.

Please pm for further info. 

Dimensions: 600×14×10mm 
2 x strips 
2 x control modules
White DRL with Amber sweeping effect
LED Chip with 335SMD 
White 700LM Amber 300~400LM
Lifetime 30,000 hours

Can be shortened.


----------



## parlain444 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hey Sandy,

Cant PM for some reason, I was interested in doing this mod for my 2004 TT and wanted to know where you would buy the kit that you posted a pic of in your last post. Thanks! BT


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

I think these look really smart, when I had my mk1 I am sure you would have had loads of orders from this site maybe times have changed. The only downside is the grief to get the lights out and dismantled but it's worth it by the looks of it. Good luck pal.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

ian222 said:


> I think these look really smart, when I had my mk1 I am sure you would have had loads of orders from this site maybe times have changed. The only downside is the grief to get the lights out and dismantled but it's worth it by the looks of it. Good luck pal.


I agree I do think it doesn't help that he hasn't even put them in a TT headlight and also states they come with no fitting instructions


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

To be fair, it's not hard to "install". What kind of write up does someone need to remove their headlights and crack them open and stick those in lol?

I'd like to see a day time picture if possible. I would go through the trouble of doing it if they're bright enough outside in the day


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

ian222 said:


> I think these look really smart, when I had my mk1 I am sure you would have had loads of orders from this site maybe times have changed. The only downside is the grief to get the lights out and dismantled but it's worth it by the looks of it. Good luck pal.


Thanks Ian222 times have changed for sure as people who want them don't really want them or too scared to crack open an egg to see what's inside.  
If I even get another tt I'll be doing this mod myself.



jamman said:


> ian222 said:
> 
> 
> > I think these look really smart, when I had my mk1 I am sure you would have had loads of orders from this site maybe times have changed. The only downside is the grief to get the lights out and dismantled but it's worth it by the looks of it. Good luck pal.
> ...


James James James why would anyone need fitting instructions when you have waks wide web for removing the light and a vast amount of knowledgable people on here to explain how the headlight is opened or better still YouTube as I did when I opened mine up to fit the clear corners in.

It's not rocket science [smiley=book2.gif] just time which I don't have anymore.



Gonzalo1495 said:


> To be fair, it's not hard to "install". What kind of write up does someone need to remove their headlights and crack them open and stick those in lol?
> 
> I'd like to see a day time picture if possible. I would go through the trouble of doing it if they're bright enough outside in the day


have a headlight now and have clear corners so will soon do the mod and show a day time night time for all to view gonzy :wink:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

parlain444 said:


> Hey Sandy,
> 
> Cant PM for some reason, I was interested in doing this mod for my 2004 TT and wanted to know where you would buy the kit that you posted a pic of in your last post. Thanks! BT


I've pmd you pal.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Still think it would help to state comes with full fitting and wiring instructions but hey what do I know. :roll:

You only have to look at 50% of the questions posted on here to know that peeps aren't too bright when it comes to DIY.

How much are they delivered ?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Sandy said:


> James James James why would anyone need fitting instructions when you have waks wide web for removing the light and a vast amount of knowledgable people on here to explain how the headlight is opened or better still YouTube as I did when I opened mine up to fit the clear corners in.
> :


My guide gets you into the headlight too! 

http://www.wak-tt.com/mods/angeleyes/ec ... itting.htm


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

jamman said:


> Still think it would help to state comes with full fitting and wiring instructions but hey what do I know. :roll:
> 
> You only have to look at 50% of the questions posted on here to know that peeps aren't too bright when it comes to DIY.
> 
> How much are they delivered ?


I agree, anything mechanical and im up for it but the electrical side is a bit daunting for me, im sure i would buy one of these kits if there were some decent instructions with it, and im sure others would too


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What's the cost on a set of these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wak said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > James James James why would anyone need fitting instructions when you have waks wide web for removing the light and a vast amount of knowledgable people on here to explain how the headlight is opened or better still YouTube as I did when I opened mine up to fit the clear corners in.
> ...


That's because you are a good man.

How's your gorgeous daughter :wink:


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

corradoman said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Still think it would help to state comes with full fitting and wiring instructions but hey what do I know. :roll:
> ...


splicing is really novice level stuff. It certainly isn't as bad as wiring loom re routing or anything of that caliber.

Like with any mod, there is a level of "DIY"ness to it. If you aren't capable or apt to doing things DIY you probably should not be modifying a car in the first place, especially a German car :lol:

I do agree with jamman though, it certainly wouldn't hurt to have instructions. The average populous is not exactly the smartest like he mentioned.

Sandy, I suggest just printing out a small strip of paper with links to waks DIY and some wiring DIY and include that in the kit. Those who need to utilize a DIY would then be accounted for.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

well gonzalo i think im reasonably capable, as ive done the cambelt, changed all the suspension twice, installed cookbots, anti roll bars front and rear overhauled the pcv, renewed all the brakes, and rebuilt my corrado with a gas flowed head, to name just a few jobs, just because some people do not want to start butchering the headlight wiring doesn`t mean there inept


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I would have a look at the following of you aren't a soldering expert, buy some cable, heat shrink etc etc and have a play

http://m.ebay.co.uk/itm/381674093952?varId=650738855019

First mistake you will make is joining the cable and forgetting to put the heat shrink on.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Very true gents I totally agree but wasn't sure at first @James if there were any competent sparkies out there willing to give it a shot and if people are really interested then they'd ask but seems like only a couple of pm's but no real demand atm :lol: 
I will be doing this mod very soon so the wiring itself will be includes as it'll definitely help a sale if anything. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Wak said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > James James James why would anyone need fitting instructions when you have waks wide web for removing the light and a vast amount of knowledgable people on here to explain how the headlight is opened or better still YouTube as I did when I opened mine up to fit the clear corners in.
> ...


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

jamman said:


> Still think it would help to state comes with full fitting and wiring instructions but hey what do I know. :roll:
> 
> You only have to look at 50% of the questions posted on here to know that peeps aren't too bright when it comes to DIY.
> 
> How much are they delivered ?


Very true James :lol:


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

gogs said:


> What's the cost on a set of these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


£120 delivered mate.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

corradoman said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Still think it would help to state comes with full fitting and wiring instructions but hey what do I know. :roll:
> ...


Is that so?.


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

when are you getting some pics up then


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

A bit of a problem 

just took me two minutes to open the light and find that the lenses I've been sent are both of the same side and I need the right hand lense and they've also been marked to the wrong size so when I cut them at work I did realise until now. They're too wide and wrong way round.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

DRL strips


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

TT Tom TT said:


> DRL strips


No they're sequential lights and drl running lights combo.

Here's another mod I've been doing with the GTi  skyline mod and quad brakes 

can't add the file as this site isn't user picture friendly [smiley=bomb.gif] had to resize it a million times ffs


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Inner brake light side lights mod added to the outer for quad set up :wink:


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

have you got any more pics on these?  please


----------



## Lukeyluke (Jul 8, 2016)

Hi,

How did this end up, anyone got any final product feedback, video of functionality etc?

Great idea, sounds like a nice update for the car.

Thanks, Luke


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Sandy said:


> A bit of a problem
> 
> just took me two minutes to open the light and find that the lenses I've been sent are both of the same side and I need the right hand lense and they've also been marked to the wrong size so when I cut them at work I did realise until now. They're too wide and wrong way round.


Same side? They're identical to the ones on my car so I can't say how that happened? Unless I gave someone else a pair of indentical ones too? I should've said that you want to get rid of all the marker pen for a good fit.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Boruki said:


> Sandy said:
> 
> 
> > A bit of a problem
> ...


Yeah :lol: of only you had told me before I cut them down


----------



## Boruki (Mar 2, 2014)

Worst case you can still take the edges off and see how it looks - the whole A3 sheet was about a fiver anyway, so you could mirror the other one .

PS don't use hot glue gun glue for tacking them, it just melts in hot weather and runs down the lens.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Boruki said:


> Worst case you can still take the edges off and see how it looks - the whole A3 sheet was about a fiver anyway, so you could mirror the other one .
> 
> PS don't use hot glue gun glue for tacking them, it just melts in hot weather and runs down the lens.


Thanks for the advice mate. Don't worry it's only for a demo and doesn't really matter tbh.

Regards

Sandy


----------

